# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  كل يوم نجم(1) فيصل العجب

## خالد سليمان طه

*ياخوان دى محاولة لمساعدة الادارة لتعرف راى الجمهور باللاعبين الموجودين بكشف المريخ
كل يوم هنختار احد النجوم من الكشف ونعرف راى الاخوة فى هذا النجم .
مستواه الفنى0 اخلاقة. التزامه. انضباطه.مدى فائدته للفريق. وكمان معلومات عن اللاعب ليزداد معرفتنا بنجوم الفريق.
وياريت الشباب المهتمين بالتوثيق وعندهم المعلومات عن النجوم يمدونا بسيرة زاتية لكل اعضاء الفريق
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*نبداء بالنجم فيص العجب لانو الكابتن ولانو فى رايى الشخصى من افضل النجوم الذين مروا على المريخ.
لاسم : فيصل العجب سيدو تية
من مواليد مدينة كوبر بالخرطوم بحري
هو الخامس بين أشقائه : موسى - حسن - الرشيد - حمد
المراحل التعليمية : كوبر الجديدة الابتدائية- كوبر الحكومية المتوسطة «حالياً تعرف بمدرسة الشهيد عثمان حسن احمد البشير»
اللقب : كوري واطلقه عليه والده تيمناً بلاعب المريخ فيصل كوري

انضم لفريق كوبر عام 1993م من رابطة المنتصر بكوبر وكان قريباً من التوقيع لنادي بري واجري معه عدة تدريبات إلا ان الاخوان بلال وتاج السر حولا مساره لنادي كوبر..

*

----------


## yassirali66

*ايوه كده ياخالد
عودا حميدا
ومزيدا من البذل والعطاء
حمدلله علي السلامه
المنبر منور
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ايوه كده ياخالد
عودا حميدا
ومزيدا من البذل والعطاء
حمدلله علي السلامه
المنبر منور



 تسلم يا ياسر والله يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فكرة ممتازة بس ياريت يكون الراي نقد ايجابي بدون تجريح
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*وياريت لو كل زول يدخل البوست يقول  كلمة فى حق اللاعب له كانت او عليهو
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

فكرة ممتازة بس ياريت يكون الراي نقد ايجابي بدون تجريح



دا المطلوب ولا ياتى الكلام الجميل الا من اهل الجمال
تسلم يا كسلاوى وفى انتظار رائك فى نجم اليوم العجب
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*هل حان موعد اعتزال العجب ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الى كم سنة قادمة قادرالعجب على العطاء؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*كده تمام يا خالد...
ولو أنه أحيانآ الناس تقيم اللاعب من خلال الاعجاب او عدم الاعجاب له غض النظر عن فنياته او أخلاقه...
هى سانحة للجميع لمعرفة جوانب مخفية عن لاعبى المريخ ،،ويا ليت من لديهم معلومات تمليكها للجميع..
شكرآ خالد.
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*هل فيصل العجب قام بمهمة كابتن المريخ على خير وجه؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

كده تمام يا خالد...
ولو أنه أحيانآ الناس تقيم اللاعب من خلال الاعجاب او عدم الاعجاب له غض النظر عن فنياته او أخلاقه...
هى سانحة للجميع لمعرفة جوانب مخفية عن لاعبى المريخ ،،ويا ليت من لديهم معلومات تمليكها للجميع..
شكرآ خالد.



تسلم ياجنرال
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

هل حان موعد اعتزال العجب ؟؟



يعتمد على ذكاء اللاعب وحده،فمن يقتنع انه لن يستطيع مواصلة العطاء ويقرر ذلك،،فهو من يكسب الجماهير..
اما من يكابر،،وينتظر صفافير الجماهير ولعناتهم،أكيد سيخسر الكثير فالجمهور لا يرحم مهما كان عطاء النجم.







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الى كم سنة قادمة قادرالعجب على العطاء؟؟؟



:dunno:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

هل فيصل العجب قام بمهمة كابتن المريخ على خير وجه؟؟



فيصل موهوب وذوو خلق ،،ولكن لا يمتلك صفات القادة.
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور ياخالد علي الموضوع المميز كتميزك دوماً

فيصل العجب أولاً ارجو تعديل اللقب من كوري للملك لأنه الأكثر شيوعاً في التعريف به

فيصل العجب تحدث في عالم الكرة بلغة الارقام وهو يحرز بضع بعد المائة من الأهداف للمريخ في الممتاز
وهو هداف الدوري الممتاز للموسمين أحدها منفرداً والثانية مشترك
وهو في قائمة هدافي السودان للمنتخب والبطولات الأفريقية

ذلك كله وهو ليس بالمهاجم الصريح وإن حسب أداءه بوظيفته كصانع ألعاب ستجد أنه أهدي هدافي فريقه الزعيم والمنتخب أكثر من ضعف ماسجله من الأهداف 
يمتاز فيصل العجب كروياً بمهاراته اللامحدودة رغم بطئه ولكن سحر الموهبة يجعله مصدر قلق دائم للخصوم وتم مراقبته بأكثر من لاعب وهو داهية في التخلص من الرقابة 
فيصل العجب يميزه كروياً ميله الدائم لجماعية الأداء المتناغم مع الأطراف والمهاجمين وهو من يصنع الفارق بلا أدني شك وما أدل علي ذلك الا العثرات التي يتكبدها فريقه الزعيم والمنتخب حال غيابه أو تبديله
فيصل العجب عرف بدماثة خلق زينت تاريخه وكرته فهو من اللاعبين الأفذاذ الذين يضعون بوناً شاسعاً بينهم وبين الكروت الملونة من اصحاب الياقات السوداء

دعني فقط أوضح وجهة نظري التي تختلف مع من يشككون في قيادته فأنا قانع بأنه قيادي من طراز جيد لا يميل للانفعال لكنك تحس بتناغم الفريق في ظل قيادته فلا تجد من يشذ عن رأيه ولا يحتاج العجب لكثير عناء في اعادة اللاعبين لجو المباراة وتمتد قيادته بأدبه الجم الي الجمهور الذي ينصاع تأدباً لرغباته حال ما طلب منهم الهدوء .وفيصل العجب به ميزات ادارية قيادية فهو ليس من طينة النجوم الذين يتزمرون من التبديل أو الجلوس علي دكة البدلاء واستمر يرسل هذا الدرس لكل من يتبع لقيادته . ولكني أؤكد أنه قيادته هذه ينقصها بعض اذا اكتمل لأصبح قائداً فذاً وهي أن يجادل بالشراسة المطلوبة أحيانا ( بالدراجي كدة يحتاج في بعض الوقت ليظهر العين الحمراء خاصة لللتحكيم)


وعشان ما تقولوا أنا بكتب لأني
مالكني الزعيم وعاجبني العجب 
من له راي مغاير في النقاط السابقة فليدحض ما قلت
ولنا عودة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مشكور ياخالد علي الموضوع المميز كتميزك دوماً

فيصل العجب أولاً ارجو تعديل اللقب من كوري للملك لأنه الأكثر شيوعاً في التعريف به

فيصل العجب تحدث في عالم الكرة بلغة الارقام وهو يحرز بضع بعد المائة من الأهداف للمريخ في الممتاز
وهو هداف الدوري الممتاز للموسمين أحدها منفرداً والثانية مشترك
وهو في قائمة هدافي السودان للمنتخب والبطولات الأفريقية

ذلك كله وهو ليس بالمهاجم الصريح وإن حسب أداءه بوظيفته كصانع ألعاب ستجد أنه أهدي هدافي فريقه الزعيم والمنتخب أكثر من ضعف ماسجله من الأهداف 
يمتاز فيصل العجب كروياً بمهاراته اللامحدودة رغم بطئه ولكن سحر الموهبة يجعله مصدر قلق دائم للخصوم وتم مراقبته بأكثر من لاعب وهو داهية في التخلص من الرقابة 
فيصل العجب يميزه كروياً ميله الدائم لجماعية الأداء المتناغم مع الأطراف والمهاجمين وهو من يصنع الفارق بلا أدني شك وما أدل علي ذلك الا العثرات التي يتكبدها فريقه الزعيم والمنتخب حال غيابه أو تبديله
فيصل العجب عرف بدماثة خلق زينت تاريخه وكرته فهو من اللاعبين الأفذاذ الذين يضعون بوناً شاسعاً بينهم وبين الكروت الملونة من اصحاب الياقات السوداء

دعني فقط أوضح وجهة نظري التي تختلف مع من يشككون في قيادته فأنا قانع بأنه قيادي من طراز جيد لا يميل للانفعال لكنك تحس بتناغم الفريق في ظل قيادته فلا تجد من يشذ عن رأيه ولا يحتاج العجب لكثير عناء في اعادة اللاعبين لجو المباراة وتمتد قيادته بأدبه الجم الي الجمهور الذي ينصاع تأدباً لرغباته حال ما طلب منهم الهدوء .وفيصل العجب به ميزات ادارية قيادية فهو ليس من طينة النجوم الذين يتزمرون من التبديل أو الجلوس علي دكة البدلاء واستمر يرسل هذا الدرس لكل من يتبع لقيادته . ولكني أؤكد أنه قيادته هذه ينقصها بعض اذا اكتمل لأصبح قائداً فذاً وهي أن يجادل بالشراسة المطلوبة أحيانا ( بالدراجي كدة يحتاج في بعض الوقت ليظهر العين الحمراء خاصة لللتحكيم)


وعشان ما تقولوا أنا بكتب لأني
مالكني الزعيم وعاجبني العجب 
من له راي مغاير في النقاط السابقة فليدحض ما قلت
ولنا عودة



 فأنا قانع بأنه قيادي من طراز جيد لا يميل للانفعال لكنك تحس بتناغم الفريق في ظل قيادته
الله يعلي مراتبك ياراقي
العجب وعند دخوله تشعر بترابط كبير في الفرقه
تماما كمثل المايسترو للفرقه الموسيقيه

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*العجب مايسترو داخل الميدان ينظم العاب الفريق بالعابه
لكنه يفتقر لكاريزما القيادة
فهو لا يصلح لان يقود الفريق ككابتن
اعتقد انه ان الاوان للملك ليترجل عن عرشه
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اعتقد انه ان الاوان للملك ليترجل عن عرشه[/quote]
تسلم اخىred على المرور
وماذا تقصد بكلمة يترجل عن عرشة تقصد يترك الكابتنية ام يعتزل؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يلا يا شباب ساعدونا بالسيرة الذاتية لبقية اللاعبين لنواصل السلسلة
من بكرة هنتابع مسيرة حراس المرمى
رمزى- محمد كمال- مصطفى الكاملين-باولو
وكمان حافظ- واكرم انا فى انثظار  المعلومات على الخاص
                        	*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*النجم المبدع دوما رغم تقدمه في السن فهو يبقي لاعب مؤثر بمهارته وروحه الجميله واخلاقه العاليه......




                                ويبقي الملك العجب عجبا في كل ذمان....
                        	*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*ومفروض يكون نمره1 العجب ونمره2 العجب ونمره3 العجب فهو يستاهل اكثر..
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*لسه يا خالد اعطى البوست ده يومين تانى ،،لنتعرف على اراء بقية الاخوة...
فيصل عجب الفنان يستحق ..
مع كامل الود
*

----------


## Deimos

*تخيلوا الزعيم من دون العجب ... أكيد حيفقد كتير ...

ربنا يحفظك ياملك ياعجب ... مالكني الزعيـــــــم عاجبني العـــــــجب
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

لسه يا خالد اعطى البوست ده يومين تانى ،،لنتعرف على اراء بقية الاخوة...
فيصل عجب الفنان يستحق ..
مع كامل الود



انت تأمر يا جنرال ومن هسع خلى المفتاح معاك اقفل البوست دا وقت ما تحس انو مفروض ينقفل
                        	*

----------


## ابو علا

*العجب وما ادراك ما العجب
هل ما كتب يشبه العجب
وهل هذه كل المعلومات عن العجب
هل اوفيتم العجب حقه طيلة هذه الفتره فى المريخ
ارجو الكتابه باعتبار ان العجب بطل قومى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اعتقد انه ان الاوان للملك ليترجل عن عرشه



تسلم اخىred على المرور
وماذا تقصد بكلمة يترجل عن عرشة تقصد يترك الكابتنية ام يعتزل؟[/QUOTE]

اقصد الاعتزال طبعا
العجب بلغ من العمر عتيا 
وبقاءه يحسب عليه
وبعيدا عن عدم مقدرته علي العطا اعتقد ان جلوسه علي الكنبة احتياطيا فيها شيئ
من تقليل الشأن والله اكثر ما يحزنني هو مشاهدة العجب جالسا علي مقاعد الاحتياط ..
.......................
ايضا مع تقدم العمر سيأتي اليوم الذي نتمني فيه عدم مشاركته تماما فلو دامت لغيرك لما الت اليك
فخير له ان يعتزل وهو في القمة قبل ان تتلاشي الصورة الجميلة التي ابدع في رسمها وتبهت الوانها ويمحوها الزمن
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو علا
					

العجب وما ادراك ما العجب
هل ما كتب يشبه العجب
وهل هذه كل المعلومات عن العجب
هل اوفيتم العجب حقه طيلة هذه الفتره فى المريخ
ارجو الكتابه باعتبار ان العجب بطل قومى



تسلم يابو علا على المرور وفى انتظار كتاباتك عن العجب العجيب
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*العجب لا اجد كلمات اكتبها فى حق هذا الفارس الهمام 
الذهب الاصيل
النجم الخلوق
كلما اكتبه انه افضل من راته عيناي داخل المسطيل الخضر
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

العجب لا اجد كلمات اكتبها فى حق هذا الفارس الهمام 
الذهب الاصيل
النجم الخلوق
كلما اكتبه انه افضل من راته عيناي داخل المسطيل الخضر



 مشكور يا فائز على المرور
                        	*

----------

